# Too old for kibble?



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

In the last few months I've noticed Pasta hacking up kibble a lot, she's always done it but it's getting worse. It's all over the house, in the bedroom, kitchen, living room. You can hear her coughing when she eats and then she also usually does it on her way back to her bed after eating. She doesn't eat fast or anything, just gets it stuck sometimes. I've heard of senior people getting to the point where they need liquid food, is this something that should be done for dogs too?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Soak the kibble for about an hour before you feed!

Moms


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, I will try soaking it. I bet she would really like it soaked in low sodium beef or chicken broth.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

astrovan2487 said:


> Thanks, I will try soaking it. I bet she would really like it soaked in low sodium beef or chicken broth.


Absolutely! Anything special for our Dear Seniors!
But just use small amount at first so as not to cause gut upset!

Moms


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Or soaking in bone broth might be good too! Of course, that requires making the bone broth.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Or soaking in bone broth might be good too! Of course, that requires making the bone broth.


I second the bone broth! Gelatin is really good for all sorts of GI troubles. 

I'd also bring it up at your next senior wellness check.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I gave mine canned from 13.5 to 14.5 years old with just a half cup of kibble after to help clean his teeth. To me, any sign of distress you see (coughing up food/hard to swallow) is sad. Adding "toppings" on the kibble may throw off an older dogs tummy and harder to recover. There is a time to shift thinking from long term health to just for today.... I would find one soft food and give no toppings. They are weak in the stomach and a variation can be a problem. IMHO think bland diet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I cook alot for Lucky ,he gets alot of boiled or roastes chicken and rice w/ yogurt.We have also used canned food and my husband beef and chicken broth to soften the kibble. Lucky has been getting aklot of pasta w/ my husbands tomatoe sauce and we get him a side of pasta when we go to our favorite pizza joint. After he had lost about 11 pds in less then six months we feed what he likes and wants.Using the canned food or using some of your meat that might be freezer burnt. I boil it and then use the food processor make it really easy to eat .mix it w/ some brown rice and yogurt. Mine is probaby 14 and over the years carrrying rocks around and wolfing down raw bones has damaged some of his teeth so we try to keep with soft foods.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> I gave mine canned from 13.5 to 14.5 years old with just a half cup of kibble after to help clean his teeth.


Kibble does not clean teeth.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-dog-food-cleaner-teeth/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you talked to a vet on why your dog is not properly digesting her food and vomiting it? None of our seniors have ever done that.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I don't think she's actually vomiting it up, it's just one piece of kibble here and there like it hasn't been swallowed. If it gets much worse Ill ask the vet. I cook a lot for her and always give her a little of whatever meat I make for dinner to boost her appetite(it's usually venison or something very lean) She hardly ever gets an upset stomach. I'm afraid of changing to wet dog food because when I've tried other dog foods it in the past she gets very loose stools and has accidents. I think I will try to make bone broth this weekend to soak her kibble. Poor Pasta


----------

